
Interactive Programming Book (Clojure, REPL, JVM, Emacs) by @draganrocks - tosh
https://twitter.com/draganrocks/status/1226811229362147331
======
dragandj
Just a small correction: the title is _The_ Interactive Programming Book ;)

